

Offer HN : One Thread for all - nishantmodak

We have seen numerous Offer HN posts since last couple of days. 
If we can post all of them in once place on this thread - It will be great!<p>Here is the list of existing threads offering help<p>1. Will work for karma http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1826828<p>2. Tax help http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1837299<p>3. Front End Web Development http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1836998<p>4. CV Review http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1837767
======
abraham
<http://news.ycombinator.com/offers>

------
AlexMuir
The trouble with these consolidation threads is that they disappear down the
listings so quickly that no-one will add their offer to it when it's on page
5.

------
greatgoof
If you click on the "ask" link at the top of the page, you will get a list of
all the "Ask HN" and "Offer HN" threads, if that's what you're looking for.

~~~
nishantmodak
I wanted this thread to a single place for people to list what they can offer.

------
fakelvis
SEO Help <http://news.ycombinator.net/item?id=1838033>

Free design help <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1831960>

------
retro212
My GUI redesign offer <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1838273>

